# 1st Fatties - Cheese Steak and Mac N Cheese



## gnarbrah (Jul 6, 2014)

So I finally had the time to put a couple together along with some ABT's for good measure.  They turned out amazing!  Cooked to 165 internal and I had zero complaints.  I think the Mac N Cheese would be better wrapped in hamburger but the cheese steak tasted amazing.  Thanks for all the info I got from this site to make it happen once again!!













photo 1.jpg



__ gnarbrah
__ Jul 6, 2014


















photo 3.jpg



__ gnarbrah
__ Jul 6, 2014


















photo 4.jpg



__ gnarbrah
__ Jul 6, 2014


















photo 1.jpg



__ gnarbrah
__ Jul 6, 2014


















photo 2.jpg



__ gnarbrah
__ Jul 6, 2014


















photo 4.jpg



__ gnarbrah
__ Jul 6, 2014


















photo 5.jpg



__ gnarbrah
__ Jul 6, 2014


















photo 2.jpg



__ gnarbrah
__ Jul 6, 2014


















photo 3.jpg



__ gnarbrah
__ Jul 6, 2014


















photo 4.JPG



__ gnarbrah
__ Jul 6, 2014


----------



## knifebld (Jul 7, 2014)

Those fatties look amazing, well done!

Nice job on those ABT's too...man wish I was one of your guests! LOL


----------

